# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hart of hyperventilatie

## robin89

Hallo ik ben robin en ben 23 jaar ik heb al een paar jaar last van hyperventilatie en paniekaanvallen vroeger voelde ik zo aanval altijd in mijn hoofd maar de laatste zware hyperventilatie na het roken van wiet voelde ik het op hevig op me borst ik dacht dat ik een hartaanval kreeg begin dit jaar ook weer veel last van druk op de borst ik ben toen naar mijn huisarts gegaaan en die zei dat het hyperventilatie was ik was daar toch niet gerust op en ben nog een paar x teruggegaan omdat de klachten aanbleven toen hebben ze me doorgestuurd naar de star om een ecg te maken er was een kleine afwijking op te zien maar ze konden het niet plaatsen miss een verdikte hartspier om dat uit te sluiten stuurden ze me door naar de cardioloog daar ook weer een aantal ecgs gemaakt en een echo van het hart daar was helemaal niets op te zien en de cardioloog zei dat ik een gezond en sterk hart had.

nu een paar dagen geleden kwam ik een kennis tegen en die zei dat ze vader was opgenomen met hartklachten, toen begon ik ook weer veel aan me hart te denken en bang te worden en toen ik op de bank zat voelde ik ook weer een heftige aanval op me borst en het leek of ik 2x bijna out ging ik raakte in paniek en sprong op en toen was het ergste ook wel weer weg nu ben ik weer zo geschrokken en denk weer dat ik iets aan me hart heb gehad

zou het kunnen door zo met je hart bezig te zijn dat je ook daadwerkelijk iets aan je hart kan krijgen? of is het gewoon een psychologisch iets

met vriendelijke groeten
robin

----------

